# Have any Levamisole in Burnaby or area?



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

If anyone has bought Levamisole and didn't actually need it, I would like to buy it from you. I've got the dreaded red worms again from a fish I bought so I need it soon and don't want to go all the way to richmond if I can avoid it.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to her yuo got invaded again. i think april is selling this stuff. as she lives inpomo maybe you guys can meet? just a thought.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also get it from Charles in Vancouver, but that's probably almost as far as Richmond for you.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

what type of fish did you get and where did you get it from? I also got Camallanus worm from a fish store about a month ago. I have an order of levamisole coming from the states . I might be able to spare you some but i'm not sure how lont it will take to get here.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If they don't have an expiry date, I have a couple left from Mykiss. roughly 2 years old.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I can also mail it to you if you need more. Only takes a few days.
________
SexyVita


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 packs. I'm heading back into Burnaby (near Brentwood) on Monday if you need it.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Got it. Thanks all. It's nice how well and quickly it works. Only one casualty.


----------

